# Betrugsverdacht gegen Klingeltonanbieter



## Heiko (25 April 2006)

Nach einem Bericht der FTD ist Deutschlands zweitgrößter Anbieter von Klingeltönen zed Germany unter Betrugsverdacht geraten. Nach dem Bericht sollen über Monate hinweg Leistungen fehlerhaft abgerechnet worden sein. Angeblich seien gekündigte Abos weiterberechnet und nie existente Abos abgerechnet worden sein.
Teilweise seien Abos für Zeiträume abgerechnet worden, in denen überhaupt kein Mobilfunkvertrag bestand.


_Gut, ganz neu ist die Thematik nicht, letztendlich stellt sich aber schon länger die Frage ob bei diesen Angeboten alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Beschwerden gibt´s schon länger, die Abos sind teilweise so teuer dass man sich fragen muß, wer zu diesem Preis überhaupt ein Abo abschließen würde. Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt darauf, ob solche oder ähnliche Fälle nicht auch in anderen Branchen passieren (können).
ZED ist im Übrigen Mitglied in der FST._


----------



## Captain Picard (25 April 2006)

*AW: Betrugsverdacht gegen Klingeltonanbieter*

Das Thema brodelt schon recht lange: 
  Googeln mit http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="Zed+Germany"&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
fördert eine große Zahl Betroffener zu Tage 
auch in der Presse wurde bereits darüber berichtet 
http://shortnews.stern.de/shownews.cfm?id=613251&CFID=42154937&CFTOKEN=5499293
erst  der FTD Bericht rüttelt den Presseblätterwald auf 
http://news.google.de/news?hl=de&q="Zed Germany"&btnG=Google-Suche&sa=N&tab=wn

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Betrugsverdacht gegen Klingeltonanbieter*

....


----------

